# Ruger AR.556



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking for opinions on this deal at Cabellas $649.00


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If you hurry before Dec15, Get a lifetime membership to the CCA and they will send you an AR free. Even better deal...


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

I've seen them for $580 at local gun store


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

You want my objective opinion. Okay here it is.

It has a cold hammer forged barrel which is awesome but then they didn't chrome line it, which is stupid
.

This will be a fine rifle for someone who doesn't shoot a lot. 

Other than no chrome lined barrel I see no issues.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Chrome lining shouldn't be a deal breaker anymore. There are many other barrel coating processes out now that resist corrosion that work just as good. Most shooters wont shoot it enough to even begin to see any degradation in accuracy. That rifle was designed to meet a specific price point. Not many in that price range will have chrome lining unless you build it yourself.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I sell them for $599 and less when I can get a better deal on them. At just as good ARs for less or spend a bit more to get a much better one.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

andre3k said:


> Chrome lining shouldn't be a deal breaker anymore. There are many other barrel coating processes out now that resist corrosion that work just as good. Most shooters wont shoot it enough to even begin to see any degradation in accuracy. That rifle was designed to meet a specific price point. Not many in that price range will have chrome lining unless you build it yourself.


They do not list any other coating process either.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Ruger 5.56*

I bought one a month or so ago along with a friend of mine. Basic starter AR, he scoped his with a Vortex 3x9 I put a Vortex Strikefire on mine. His zeroed at 100 yards after three shots and his son put 3 out 3 on a paper plate at 500 yards after playing with it a while. Mine doesn't even look like what I bought, already put an Ace fixed stock on it and a rail. Put a spring kit in the trigger and got it to 4 1/2 pounds and smooth as butter. I took the front sight off and put a low profile gas block on also. I haven't put a scope on mine but with the red dot it sends them where you point it. We paid 650 for ours plus tax so if you can get a better deal hunt that one down. It's a good starting point, not a La Rue by any means.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

The Delta Ring is threaded and mine was extremely tight. All the parts swapped out with no problems.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Waymore said:


> Looking for opinions on this deal at Cabellas $649.00


My opinion is, I'm surprised you(of all people) would make this purchase!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

In my estimation, chrome lining of AR barrels for non-military use is silly. Sure, if you are going to drag your weapon thru a salt march and then never clean it, it helps. If you are going to shoot corrosive ammo, it helps. Who shoots corrosive 5.56 these days? 

For most civilian users, it merely degrades accuracy without any tangible benefits whatsoever. And, for 99.9999% of civilian users, it will not extend barrel life. Quite simply, very, very, very few people shoot out a non-coated AR 15 barrel unless they get free ammo and have a happy switch. 

Before all the fan boys, people sought out and paid extra for non-chrome lined barrels. Non chrome lined barrels were widely considered a benefit, not a burden.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> In my estimation, chrome lining of AR barrels for non-military use is silly. Sure, if you are going to drag your weapon thru a salt march and then never clean it, it helps. If you are going to shoot corrosive ammo, it helps. Who shoots corrosive 5.56 these days?
> 
> For most civilian users, it merely degrades accuracy without any tangible benefits whatsoever. And, for 99.9999% of civilian users, it will not extend barrel life. Quite simply, very, very, very few people shoot out a non-coated AR 15 barrel unless they get free ammo and have a happy switch.
> 
> Before all the fan boys, people sought out and paid extra for non-chrome lined barrels. Non chrome lined barrels were widely considered a benefit, not a burden.


 Chrome lined barrels and chambers increase the life of the barrel, increase reliability. Your comment is silly. Your inability to make a comment without adding an insult speaks volumes. Barrel coatings, chrome, or other chemical coatings such as melonite have a positive impact on the life of the gun.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, the good thing is we have the abilty to buy what we each want now. I prefer to choose chrome vs not for my own reasons.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Chrome lined barrels and chambers increase the life of the barrel, increase reliability. Your comment is silly. Your inability to make a comment without adding an insult speaks volumes. Barrel coatings, chrome, or other chemical coatings such as melonite have a positive impact on the life of the gun.


Sure it may extend the barrel life.... Buuut not many people buying a $600 AR are going to shoot out the barrel. And even if they did, buy a new a barrel....

Not knocking chrome at all but as for reliablilty? Why would chrome make it more reliable? Other than by preventing rust/corrosion in the chamber, which could be easily be avoided (in typical non combat circumstances) with non coated barrel.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Jungle_Jim said:


> Chrome lined barrels and chambers increase the life of the barrel, increase reliability. Your comment is silly. Your inability to make a comment without adding an insult speaks volumes. Barrel coatings, chrome, or other chemical coatings such as melonite have a positive impact on the life of the gun.


That's not the only factor to consider. Chrome linings also don't wear as evenly as stainless leading to less accurate guns. Higher grade stainless barrels have an even smaller difference in life. Depends on what it is made of and how it is made. The average AR owner will never wear out a stainless barrel much less a chrome one. If you shoot a lot or shoot rapid fire a lot, chrome lined is a no brainer. For me, I prefer stainless as they are inherently more accurate over the course of the life of the barrel.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

The purported benefits of a chrome lined chamber for feeding or extraction are grossly over rated by the fan boys. 

The weapon was designed without a chrome lined chamber. This is because - in a 5.56/NATO chamber - they have designed a taper. Its considerably wider near the bolt face relative to a .223 Rem. 

We have a huge population shooting non-chrome lined chambers. Millions upon millions of round down the pipe each and every year for the last 25 years+. Many of these users are running tighter chambers than 5.56/Nato. Reports of failure to feed or failure to eject that are chamber related and associated with a lack of chrome lining are basically non-existent. In an otherwise properly functioning weapon, FTF/FTE is ammo related. 

The only conceivable situation in which a chrome lined chamber helps with reliability (feeding, discharging, and ejecting) is if you use dog**** ammo. Now, if you desire to shoot dog**** ammo, like that east block junk with its drunken Ivan quality control, a chrome lined chamber may help. Maybe. At the same time, the dog**** ammo will run in the vast majority of non-chrome lined chambers without problem. 

So, the cost-reward calculations are clear. You are giving up accuracy with EVERY single shot in exchange for the hope that maybe that chrome lined chamber will perform better with dog**** ammo.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Csafisher said:


> Sure it may extend the barrel life.... Buuut not many people buying a $600 AR are going to shoot out the barrel. And even if they did, buy a new a barrel....
> 
> Not knocking chrome at all but as for reliablilty? Why would chrome make it more reliable? Other than by preventing rust/corrosion in the chamber, which could be easily be avoided (in typical non combat circumstances) with non coated barrel.


I agree that most people will not shoot out the barrel on a $600 gun. That's why I said the rifle would be fine for him. The rest of your question is easily found using google.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

theeyeguy said:


> That's not the only factor to consider. Chrome linings also don't wear as evenly as stainless leading to less accurate guns. Higher grade stainless barrels have an even smaller difference in life. Depends on what it is made of and how it is made. The average AR owner will never wear out a stainless barrel much less a chrome one. If you shoot a lot or shoot rapid fire a lot, chrome lined is a no brainer. For me, I prefer stainless as they are inherently more accurate over the course of the life of the barrel.


 How did stainless get in this conversation? The barrel we are talking about is not stainless. We are talking about a hammer forged carbon steel non chrome lined AR Barrel. I agree with your assessment on stainless for people who are not shooting rapid fire.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Ernest said:


> The purported benefits of a chrome lined chamber for feeding or extraction are grossly over rated by the fan boys.
> 
> The weapon was designed without a chrome lined chamber. This is because - in a 5.56/NATO chamber - they have designed a taper. Its considerably wider near the bolt face relative to a .223 Rem.
> 
> ...


 You talk a good game. I am sure you can describe this accuracy loss you are so concerned about. Tell us how many barrels you have shot out on ARs. I can tell you how many I have. 
The truth is that I told the OP that it is a fine rifle. It is also true that chrome or other barrel linings extend barrel life and increase reliability, without a noticeable loss in accuracy, unless you bought a junk gun with a poor process for coating the bore. Your information is sadly outdated and untrue.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I've retired three match barrels for loss of accuracy. These barrels were shot without excessive heat (not rapid fire) but on the pressure edge. I have one more that is slipping and will be replaced soon. 

I retired 2 barrels from a weapon with a three position safety. These were heat/rapid fire related. One went to hades at around 12K, the other around 15K. 

But, burning out barrels is NOT a sign of experience or knowledge. Its like claiming car wrecks make you a better driver. Smoking up a barrel with excessive heat from rapid fire is simply an event, not an education. 

I'm open minded. Explain in detail and with particularity how a properly reamed chamber with properly manufactured ammo will experience reliability problems that can be solved with chrome lining the chamber. 

Oh, thats right. You can't. It don't work that way. Like I said, FTF/FTE is an ammo problem, not a chamber problem. 

As far as loss of accuracy with chrome lining, the mfg'ers will tell you this, as will a quick review of the eq. list of all the serious High Power shooters. None are running chrome lined chambers or barrels. Same with Benchrest. No one runs chrome lined barrels. 

Why? Because chrome lining is un-even, is applied after the rifling, wears un-evenly, and degrades accuracy. Moreover, its far more difficult to lap or polish chrome to an even finish. 

Even then, you can duplicate the effects of chrome lining on feed/ejection by simply oiling the chamber. It marginally reduces the friction between the brass and the chamber. Again, a simple trick that has been known for years. Or, you could polish a steel or stainless chamber. But, be it oil, polish, or chrome, you are increasing bolt thrust, and thus shortening bolt life. 

In a SHTF deal, which is easier to address? Ejecting a defective piece of ammo or breaking down the weapon to replace the bolt?

You speak of reliability, yet you apply a rather narrow definition.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah....blah, blah...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate having to agree with Earnest in ANYTHING with a passion, but he's right on all counts here. I think the chrome barrels may be marginally easier to clean, but that's about their only real benefit for your average gun out there..


----------

